# No driver src file in cvs?



## lockfile (Jul 23, 2010)

I've got the CVS woes.


I actually fetched the sources by using penguin. My plan was to copy the code over from a flash drive and make a kernel for my netbook that can use WLAN. I can't use any network on the netbook under freebsd without the new update drivers in RELENG_8 from Rui Paulo. So my plan was to fetch the src, compile, and then install new wares. But... I think my plans are sort of ruined by the fact that there are no driver src files in the modules directory.

I got the base system src [src-all] from the official FreeBSD cvs servers. The funny thing is that when I 'ls' to src/sys/modules/ath/ I don't see any driver source files (i.e ath.c, ath_9285.c, etc.). I need these files to compile the driver. I see that the atheros 'ath.k' driver now supports 9285 chipset, but where is the src for it in the cvs?

This is the command that I used to get src-all: 

```
cvs -d anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs co -r RELENG_8 src
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2010)

The driver source files are under /usr/src/sys/dev.  They are built from the corresponding /usr/src/sys/modules directory, which initially has only a Makefile.


----------



## lockfile (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, thanks I didn't know that :\


----------

